# Imperial Dropship



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

wat do u guys think of this
being turned into an imperial dropship for guard and marines


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

hmmm....maybe with a lot of green-stuff, and weapons, and paint, maybe, just maybe you could pull that off


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

yeh ill probably make it more boxy and make the wings straight


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

add on some turrets or missles


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

yeh probably some autocannon and lascannon
heavy bolter to chew up some tau


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

u culd use hunter killer missles under the main wings, for the turret you could use a **edit** storm change that to heavy-bolter + a shooting platform coming off the side


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

u culd put 2 auto-cannons in the front in place of those wierd circle things


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

sounds like a good idea, ill be watching this thread to see what you do with it


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

yeh ill be puttin on more pics soon
just need to find more guns!


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

its big enough for two storeys
ill slice off the back, make a ramp and fill up the sides with foamcore or card


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

That's my idea of a Thunderhawk for my marines (goes with my clone wars theming).
It's around the same size and has a transport cap of 30 models, just like a T-hawk.
There is a 28mm scale model available of it, and it is around 16" long (thunderhawk sized). It's not suitable for a valkyrie.


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

kk, sounds like its turning out good


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like a pretty cool idea, may have to try this out for myself


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

i like the idea of planetstrike and all my marines and guard coming down in droppods and a massive dropship


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

im makin a scratchbuilt drop pod at the moment so ill start this soon as thats finished
and if any of u r interested im building a blacktemplar chapter keep


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

cool, can u post some pics?


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

hmm, get some plasticard aquilas on it.


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

yeh ill get pics of all of em
and definatly, lots of aquilas
(loyalists rule!)


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

That's my idea of a Thunderhawk for my marines (goes with my clone wars theming).
It's around the same size and has a transport cap of 30 models, just like a T-hawk.
There is a 28mm scale model available of it, and it is around 16" long (thunderhawk sized). It's not suitable for a valkyrie.




where did u get it from?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i dont suppose star wars influenced this?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

chromedog said:


> That's my idea of a Thunderhawk for my marines (goes with my clone wars theming).
> It's around the same size and has a transport cap of 30 models, just like a T-hawk.
> There is a 28mm scale model available of it, and it is around 16" long (thunderhawk sized). It's not suitable for a valkyrie.






> where did u get it from?


Saw it in a model shop in Sydney Australia. 28mm scale LAAT/i.
$400AUD. Nice but pricey. Would be nice to have, but the other half vetoed it. 

It's actually a detailed scale model with moving parts, not a gaming piece, but still, it is very nicely detailed.


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> i dont suppose star wars influenced this?


a bit but its gigantamungous and i need a drop ship


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

unxpekted22 i watched ur vid and ur army is awesome
ill get some pics of mine


----------

